# MERCEDES DIII



## nikec (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi! help me explain what is it in a red circle on this machine?

THANKS!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 1, 2005)

My guess is crankcase breathers


----------



## nikec (Sep 1, 2005)

And my motor for Albatros DV, Bruno Loerzer, Jasta26. It is in work now.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 1, 2005)

Very Nice!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2005)

Yeah looks great!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice detail work!


----------



## HealzDevo (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks ultra realistic that engine.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## R-2800 (Mar 29, 2007)

wow that is amazing!


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 1, 2007)

Is this going to go in a WWI German plane?


----------

